# BIG cheater BUCK caught on film today.



## mattinthewild (Mar 12, 2011)

Ok, I posted my trail cam pics of that cheater buck. I couldn't sleep and HAD to find him. So what do you think? A shooter right? Can anyone score him?


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

210-215 to bad he is super crabby again on the fronts. FYI he pretty well hangs in that general area until the 1st weekend of the bowhunt. GOOD LUCK TO YA. :mrgreen:


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow, that is a nice buck. Any of those bucks are shooters in my opinion. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

pheaz said:


> 210-215 to bad he is super crabby again on the fronts. FYI he pretty well hangs in that general area until the 1st weekend of the bowhunt. GOOD LUCK TO YA. :mrgreen:


Sounds like pheaz might know this buck or are you just kidding around pheaz? Good buck and I hope you can take him!


----------



## 2litl2l8 (Jan 16, 2008)

I hate you, and your awesome videos!! :mrgreen:


----------



## sharpshooter25 (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice looking buck, hope you get him.


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

JuddCT said:


> pheaz said:
> 
> 
> > 210-215 to bad he is super crabby again on the fronts. FYI he pretty well hangs in that general area until the 1st weekend of the bowhunt. GOOD LUCK TO YA. :mrgreen:
> ...


We chased him around alittle last year. He wasn't as tall last year but was still a toad.


----------



## mattinthewild (Mar 12, 2011)

pheaz said:


> JuddCT said:
> 
> 
> > pheaz said:
> ...


C'mon Pheaz, really? Private message me where you saw him last year. You have to be specific though.


----------



## blazingsaddle (Mar 11, 2008)

I sure hope Pheaz sees something about that buck that I don't. With his weak fonts, he is no where close to 200, let alone 210-215. In my book he sits in the 170 class.

Don't get me wrong, hes a shooter all day long for any unit including most LE units in Utah, outstanding for a general unit.
Please stick a good arrow in him!


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Nice film. Pretty sure where you are at, which is why many don't post back ground footage. I do enjoy your films and their quality, so please ignore my previous comment.

That buck is nice and a shooter for most of us. Give him 178-184 and call it a day. But wait, I thought there were no more mature bucks left on the general units, public lands.....


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Nice Wyoming buck there. Oh no, I mean Colorado buck. Oopps, Nevada buck, ya, Nevada buck. I'd have to give him about a 170, but a shooter none the less. Good luck tagging that bad boy!


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

PM SENT


----------



## gooseblaster (Sep 2, 2009)

Well Matt is pheaz right? o-||


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I would guess that buck would go in the upper 170s but not close to 200". I wouldn't think twice about shooting it. I love his look. Great video.


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

gooseblaster said:


> Well Matt is pheaz right? o-||


Nope up NUNYA canyon was wrong. Sorry. After watching like 20 times I really beleive near 190 but I score elk better.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Matt, do you get paid to run around in the woods? If so how do I get in the biz? I'm stuck here working at my desk all day, then I gotta go home and watch the kids...waiting till the weekend!


----------



## CP1 (Oct 1, 2007)

Great buck- 200 NO, 190 NO, 180 NO- mid 170's yes. Ive got a handful of bucks on the wall all much bigger than this one and none of them are over 200''. 

However- great buck Matt, you need to stick that bugger...


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

I'd put him right around 180 gross. Cool looking buck. I hope you get him!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm with ya. 180 or so.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

It is a shooter


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

Gimme some GPS coordinates and I will find out how big he is for ya. 


I'd put him about 184gross... just saying.


----------



## mattinthewild (Mar 12, 2011)

bowhunt3r4l1f3 said:


> Matt, do you get paid to run around in the woods? If so how do I get in the biz? I'm stuck here working at my desk all day, then I gotta go home and watch the kids...waiting till the weekend!


I'm a teacher. I get the summers off. My wife is way cool too. When I get of the mountain I am 100% on the kids. Here is a trick I learned. I put all the kids in the car, grab 2 or 3 movies, put the car in 4 wheel drive and start scouting with my scope. If I see something I like I put the little one on my backpack and take a family hike.


----------



## UTarcher72 (May 31, 2011)

all those bucks are only about 24 to 26 inches wide, including the cheater buck. I say that he would score in the 160 to 170 range. No way that is a 200 inch deer as others have suggested.


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

180 maybe 185 Gross........width means little......a buck doesn't need to be 26+ inches wide to score well.....sure it helps but not that much......His main beams are a little weak but have a decent sweep in them......G1's or Eye Guards are weak and that G4 measurement will kill him......Still a hell of a buck and if he only grossed 160 I will eat my hat.

Great Video Matt and keep them coming!!!!!!


----------



## toymanator (Dec 29, 2010)

mattinthewild said:


> I'm a teacher. I get the summers off. My wife is way cool too. When I get of the mountain I am 100% on the kids. Here is a trick I learned. I put all the kids in the car, grab 2 or 3 movies, put the car in 4 wheel drive and start scouting with my scope. If I see something I like I put the little one on my backpack and take a family hike.


Were you my geology teacher, at a certain school down south, which shall not be named? I knew I had to know you from somewhere. I loved your stories in your class and I love your videos. Keep it up!


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

How many more times are you going to spook that buck before you hunt him? Personally I do my scouting from afar as not to spook them, but thats just me. 210 - 215, thats funny.


----------



## mattinthewild (Mar 12, 2011)

blackdog said:


> How many more times are you going to spook that buck before you hunt him? Personally I do my scouting from afar as not to spook them, but thats just me. 210 - 215, thats funny.


C'mon, don't be a hater.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

mattinthewild said:


> blackdog said:
> 
> 
> > How many more times are you going to spook that buck before you hunt him? Personally I do my scouting from afar as not to spook them, but thats just me. 210 - 215, thats funny.
> ...


With all your awesome posts/vids it has been hard for some guys to pick out negatives. But believe me, the wolves (I mean coyotes) are always there waiting for you to slip up. Don't worry about it and go get him!


----------



## gitterdone81 (Sep 3, 2009)

Really we are just jealous that you have time, toys and endurance that we can dream of. Keep up the videos coming, so we can vicariously (and without getting tired) experience high country hunting.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Man no wounder this forum is going down hill. Guys just are just looking to bust some people balls about ****.No wonder pic,videos and story of there hunt or scout trips are not showing up any more on here because people like this crap on here.Matt love your videos keep them coming and don't worry about these guys.Keep doing what you are doing and keep bring us videos of the awesome buck. That buck ant going to be out of there any time soon. Does not look like to me you are pushing to get up right on him and your not doing it every day any was. When you put him on the ground you can tell all these guys to shove it up there tail pipe.


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

Not a hater at all, I enjoy your videos. Sorry it came off that way. I just don't understand the logic of educating a buck you intend to hunt. 

Prostaffer, Thanks for the kind words, Bro. At least I think you said kind things about me as I actually didn't read your post because trying to read them gives me a headache.


----------



## mattinthewild (Mar 12, 2011)

dkhntrdstn said:


> Man no wounder this forum is going down hill. Guys just are just looking to bust some people balls about **** wonder pic,videos and story of there hunt or scout trips are not showing up any more on here because people like this crap on here.Matt love your videos keep them coming and don't worry about these guys.Keep doing what you are doing and keep bring us videos of the awesome buck. That buck ant going to be out of there any time soon. Does not look like to me you are pushing to get up right on him and your not doing it every day any was. When you put him on the ground you can tell all these guys to shove it up there tail pipe.


Thanks guys for being positive. Hunting for me is for pure enjoyment. It's a stress fee way to unwind and be outside and nothing more. Filming that buck was freaking awesome. Just to be able to spot him and get close was worth it for me. Awesome footage of a deer alive and in the wild is just as good a taking a picture with down and on the ground (well, almost as good When it comes time to kill there will be plenty of bucks to hunt down whether it be my cheater buck, another one, or none at all. This much I know, I'm going to have a heck of a good time.


----------



## mattinthewild (Mar 12, 2011)

toymanator said:


> mattinthewild said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a teacher. I get the summers off. My wife is way cool too. When I get of the mountain I am 100% on the kids. Here is a trick I learned. I put all the kids in the car, grab 2 or 3 movies, put the car in 4 wheel drive and start scouting with my scope. If I see something I like I put the little one on my backpack and take a family hike.
> ...


That's me. Not Geology though. You better at least remember what I was teaching Thanks. I knew I had at least a few hunters in my class over the years.


----------



## 338ultra (May 29, 2011)

Matt, I will say I am envious of your summer schedule and your camera work. You put out some pretty awesome videos. I don't think your neccessarily educating a buck just cause you stalk him. Heck if you get stalked in on enough and don't get shot at or your buddy eating grass next to you doesn't die, you get a safe feeling. If anything you might be desensitizing them to human traffic. Big Bend National Park has mule deer that will lay down next to a hiking trail and never move as you walk 5 foot from them. They don't get shot at so they feel safe. 

I'd stalk him a few more times and make him think you're buddies then when he leasts expects it poke him with a sharp stick!!!
180" is my guess on the score by the way. Just a guess.


----------



## mattinthewild (Mar 12, 2011)

338ultra said:


> Matt, I will say I am envious of your summer schedule and your camera work. You put out some pretty awesome videos. I don't think your neccessarily educating a buck just cause you stalk him. Heck if you get stalked in on enough and don't get shot at or your buddy eating grass next to you doesn't die, you get a safe feeling. If anything you might be desensitizing them to human traffic. Big Bend National Park has mule deer that will lay down next to a hiking trail and never move as you walk 5 foot from them. They don't get shot at so they feel safe.
> 
> I'd stalk him a few more times and make him think you're buddies then when he leasts expects it poke him with a sharp stick!!!
> 180" is my guess on the score by the way. Just a guess.


Good to know. Yeah my first two deer I shot knew me well. I would take pictures of them a few times a week. After a while they wouldn't even mind me walking around. On opening day of the deer hunt I took him in the first minute. The next year I took the other buck. I had to. I felt bad. He was alone all year without his buddy.


----------



## Yahtahay (Jul 3, 2008)

I thoroughly enjoy your vid's as well Matt, keep them coming and let all the envious ones (myself included) go ahead and beat you down for their own liking. I've taken animals I've scouted months in advance as well and even ran after them a few times to get better views and guess what they still remained in the same areas opening day. So to each his own, do what you will and negate the naysayers and follow on, I look forward to your next production.

Cheers.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

mattinthewild said:


> Ok, I posted my trail cam pics of that cheater buck. I couldn't sleep and HAD to find him. So what do you think? A shooter right? Can anyone score him?


great video! thanks for sharing. 

btw, score dont mean squat if YOURE happy with punching your tag on him. identical kickers are mighty fine looking!


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

That Video was rad thanks for sharing.


----------



## Royal Retrievers (Nov 24, 2009)

This is a great video. I asked my 3 year to score the buck and he said it was BIG!! I also asked my 5 year old how big he is and she said TALL!! I think they know what they are talking about. Thanks for the video.


----------



## mattinthewild (Mar 12, 2011)

Royal Retrievers said:


> This is a great video. I asked my 3 year to score the buck and he said it was BIG!! I also asked my 5 year old how big he is and she said TALL!! I think they know what they are talking about. Thanks for the video.


I love it. Kids are the best. They tell the truth too. I'd say big and tall as well. I'll share some footage of some really big bucks here in a few weeks I hope. I gotta keep them secret for the time being.


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

mattinthewild said:


> Royal Retrievers said:
> 
> 
> > This is a great video. I asked my 3 year to score the buck and he said it was BIG!! I also asked my 5 year old how big he is and she said TALL!! I think they know what they are talking about. Thanks for the video.
> ...


One thing I like about you, Matt. You keep us coming back by teasing us us with previews. Thanks. o-||


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

awesome video


----------



## jsc (Nov 13, 2007)

Nice video. I really enjoyed.


----------



## Royal Retrievers (Nov 24, 2009)

It is getting close. I hope that you get the buck you have been watching


----------



## CCCP (Jan 11, 2009)

Matt,
Great ideo, thank you very much.


----------

